# 40% of Canadian population want Afghan mission to end early...



## RackMaster (May 7, 2009)

These poll numbers are very disheartening to read.  There is so much work left to do and it shows that the average Canadian still does not understand what we are really doing there.  We stayed in the Balkans for longer, with worse equipment and support; yet as soon as the mission is publicized the people give a fuck. :uhh:  It's not their blood being shed, so why the fuck should they care. 



> *Four in 10 say end Afghan mission early, poll finds*
> 
> Updated Thu. May. 7 2009 2:22 PM ET
> The Canadian Press
> ...


----------



## AWP (May 7, 2009)

2011/ 2012 will be a great time to be here. Canada and the UK bailing out will create a huge power vacuum in the south. If the current surge (or whatever they call it these days) doesn't crush the TB before then, I would write off RC South and start planning for a location for Karzai (or whomever, but likely Karzai) to live in exile.

Our Commonwealth cousins have done an outstanding job, but if the political support at home isn't there...well, you can't blame the soldiers for that.


----------



## Typhoon (May 8, 2009)

> Our Commonwealth cousins have done an outstanding job, but if the political support at home isn't there...well, you can't blame the soldiers for that.


Absolutely. In Col. Ralph Peter's latest articles he indicates that we ought to keep a low profile in A-Stan and conduct raids into the countryside where we have actionable intelligence. He does not believe, as I understand it, that we can ever fully control places like the Swat Valley...


----------



## Tracker275 (May 25, 2009)

Just because I don't know, but what is the overall reason for them wanting pull out like that? Is is just based on popularity of the public in those countries or is there something else?


----------



## RackMaster (May 25, 2009)

It's the general publics opinion.  It's always the people that have no connection to any one in the military and don't really know what we do for a living; that seem to "give a fuck" about our existence.  So they tell the Gov't that it's not safe there because soldiers are dying in war... :uhh:  They want to be socially correct in the eyes of the International community and help those that need it but not at any major expense or by getting their hands dirty.


----------



## CBH99 (Jul 13, 2009)

I blame this on the media 100%.  110% actually.

The media in this country can be very biased in regards to what they report.  Do they report on all of the successful humanitarian projects?  No.  Do they report on all of the schools that have been built, wells that have been dug, irrigation systems that have been installed, power generators that have been installed, medical outreach programs that have been conducted??  Nope, I've never seen a single news story about any of that.  But one bomb goes off and the media make sure people know about it.

And while I'm on my rant, I've found people here at home to be rather ignorant in regards to anything that has to do with our military.  I was in the Coaldale parade this past weekend as part of the Army's presentation - and we had a ton of clapping and "thankyou's."  It was great.  But in general I find the public to be grossly ignorant of world affairs and current politics.

I can't tell you how many career fairs I've been working, or other PR events, where some hippy kid has come up to me and said "Have you ever been to Iraq?".  We're not even in Iraq you moron, pick up a newspaper once in a while.  Or the one that really, really pushes my button is "I don't even know what we're doing in Afghanistan...whats the point of us being there?".  That one gets me because we've been there for 8yrs and 122 of our service members have died...and you can't be bothered to take 5 minutes and educate yourself about the situation??  

I remember an old saying when I first joined the military 8yrs ago.  "95% of the world appreciates the Canadian Forces more than Canadians do."  Too flippin' true.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 13, 2009)

CBH99 said:


> I blame this on the media 100%.  110% actually.
> 
> *The media in this country can be very biased in regards to what they report.  Do they report on all of the successful humanitarian projects?  No.  Do they report on all of the schools that have been built, wells that have been dug, irrigation systems that have been installed, power generators that have been installed, medical outreach programs that have been conducted??  Nope, I've never seen a single news story about any of that.  But one bomb goes off and the media make sure people know about it.*
> 
> ...




I hate to say this but your rant just put you in the same classification as the rest of those Canadians that you're pissed off about.  The only reason why you know about what is going on with the missions overseas is because you are a Reserve Soldier and it's your job to be informed.  Other than that, It seems like you are just flipping through the major headlines like the rest of the "sheep" out there.  I've read many articles about the good we are doing in Afghanistan, hell I think I read one in my morning paper today but you have to flip past the first page. ;) Or in your instance, click past the revolving headlines on Yahoo or MSN or whatever BS online resource you use as reference material.  I've posted quite a few good articles on here as well but if you took the time to look you may find them.

And while you're at it, how about posting something positive or a possible solution instead of just bitching about some "hippy kid". 

End Rant!


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 13, 2009)

A very smart South Vietnamese officer once told me, "You Americans think a year or two is a long time; To a Vietnamese, a year is nothing. Ten years is nothing. The VC know if they don't achieve victory in their lifetime, eventually their children or grandchildren or great grandchildren will. And that knowledge is a powerful weapon." 

The Sheik, up there in S. Waziristan or whereverthefuck he is, knows, as do all AQs and TBs and mujihedeen, about what happens to foreign armies in Afghanistan. They eventually get tired and go home. They don't need to read and write to know that, they've been told that since they were kids.

We need to find UBL and kill him and get the fuck out. Because our people do not have the stomach or the patience for the kind of long war we will have to fight in order to achieve all these other lofty goals of a free, democratic and self-sustaining Afghanistan. 

Just my opinion. I'm an old pessimist when it comes to Drive Thru COIN.


----------



## Chaske (Jul 21, 2009)

If I want our troops to stay in Afghan longer then 2011 with reinforcements where does that put me? 

I'm interested to hear what the troops have to say about leaving in 2011.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 21, 2009)

From my personal experience, the troops don't want to leave until the job is done but they also want the support of the Canadian people.  

If you want to communicate with member of the Canadian Forces that is deployed in Afghanistan, you can write them a letter; ask your questions and show your support.

Here's the link and info on how to do it. ;)  Plus there's lots of other info on that website if you just poke around it.




> *Mail for “Any Canadian Forces Member”*
> 
> The Canadian Forces members serving overseas appreciate receiving correspondence from individuals as well as from groups, schools and organizations from across Canada. Post cards and single cards in envelopes may be sent to any of the addresses below. Please note that only parcels as described in the "Bulk Mail" paragraph below are acceptable. Parcels that contain items other than correspondence, such as care packages or donations, will be returned to the sender at the sender’s expense. Those wishing to send care packages or donations are to follow this link - Donations.
> 
> ...


----------

